# 2009 Pro Elite for Field Archery



## PET (May 21, 2003)

All I know is my scores went up 18-20 points with the Vantage Elite over the pro38 on field and hunter rounds


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know how it holds compared to the VE...but then I never had a problem holding the PE or UE on the dot either. From those I have talked to that switched this year they say the VE holds better then the PE and UE did...but their scores are still the same. But these are also people like Braden, Keith T and Jimmy D that know how get a bow to hold for them anyway :wink:

As for the Pro Elite....I love mine. It holds incredibly well. But I also spend the time to make a bow hold good for me...and it's fairly easy to do

But that bow with 2000s and spirals is a killer combo...it's very fast for what it is and burns the X up. I used to shoot 2000s on my Pro Tecs and liked that combo more then any bow I have EVER shot other then the PE....I have 3000s now and love the combo also but I still think I am going to go back to 2000s before to long...either by just changing limbs or buying an 09


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pet*

What is your draw length? I have heard that shooting a long bow if you have a short draw (26 3/4") is counter productive for field archery. I have never heard the explanation for this view point. 

That is what made me think that the 37 1/4 inch a to a Pro Elite might be a better choice for me.

Jay


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

MY draw is 26.75 as well. For me the best combo is the protec w/xt2000's and spirals. I tried 3000's and the string angle only seemed to take away forgiveness I wasn't thrilled with it.
I just built a new protec with 2000 limbs and spirals. I run the draw length 1/8 inch shorter than I normally shoot and have the bow set at 44 pounds. You want to talk about a dream to shoot. Even at 70 yards my pin rarely leaves the center.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> MY draw is 26.75 as well. For me the best combo is the protec w/xt2000's and spirals. I tried 3000's and the string angle only seemed to take away forgiveness I wasn't thrilled with it.
> I just built a new protec with 2000 limbs and spirals. I run the draw length 1/8 inch shorter than I normally shoot and have the bow set at 44 pounds. You want to talk about a dream to shoot. Even at 70 yards my pin rarely leaves the center.


Just find me some 60lb 2Gs :wink:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Give the ultra elite a try i have one with 3000 limbs with half +
and it is great and the cam half+ has a great wall .


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Just find me some 60lb 2Gs :wink:


Your the second person this week who asked me to find them some 60 pounders. What deflection do you need. I know with the 2.0's you would need 86 for the elite or 88 for the protec. But i'm not sure what the numbers are for the bigger cams. I saw some 90's for sale recently


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't know....what ever gives me 60 lbs with #2 C2s...haven't found a set of spirals yet. 

But my draw is only 27.75" so we are on the same deflection chart :wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Is the Geometry Different?*

Everyone seems to be saying that the VE aims better than any other bow and
it can't just be the mass weight because some people hang 3 lbs of weights on their bows. So..........is the geometry different? Where is the deepest part of the grip in relation to the center of the a to a on the VE? Is it different than the same measurement on the Pro Elite? What is unique about the design of the VE? Lots of bows have long risers and relatively short limbs, such as the Conquest 4 and PSE Money Maker. What makes the Vantage Elite the cat's nuts?

Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The bow does aim better....but it's not like the UE and PE "aim bad". If you are 530 shooter with whatever you are shooting now...there isn't 20 points worth of better aiming in the VE. 

The geometry is different...just look at them it should be pretty obvious...heck the geometry isn't the exact same from the Pro to Ultra so how or why would it be to the Vantage:doh:

What makes it unique...it's a Hoyt :wink: I would love to see Chance get a hold of a VE for a couple indoor seasons...I seriously think he could run the table indoors with one.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

*My 2 cents....*

Jay,
I'm no top shooter...I have an '06 Pro Elite and Ultra Elite...but I prefer the feel of the PE. Both have XT2000 limbs and my draw is 28.5". I believe Hoyt specs the speed on the PE at a whopping 5 fps slower than the UE. :wink: No big deal. Just depends on if you prefer the feel of a deflexed or reflexed riser. But, IMHO you can't go wrong with the Pro Elite. A bunch of good freestylers here in Maryland shoot them.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know....what ever gives me 60 lbs with #2 C2s...haven't found a set of spirals yet.
> 
> But my draw is only 27.75" so we are on the same deflection chart :wink:


so you need 86's Rik needs 88's.
I'll keep my eye out.
There is a set of spirals in the classifieds:star:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Everyone seems to be saying that the VE aims better than any other bow and
> it can't just be the mass weight because some people hang 3 lbs of weights on their bows. So..........is the geometry different? Where is the deepest part of the grip in relation to the center of the a to a on the VE? Is it different than the same measurement on the Pro Elite? What is unique about the design of the VE? Lots of bows have long risers and relatively short limbs, such as the Conquest 4 and PSE Money Maker. What makes the Vantage Elite the cat's nuts?
> 
> Jbird


you know what the difference is?

It is NEW.

So many archers buy whole hearted into the new=better mentality. Every new bow on the market holds better, shoots better, is more forgiving, ect....
Look at how many actually believe that a 6 inch brace height is more forgiving today then an 8 inch brace height was 5 years agoukey:
It is all marketing hype, and archers buy into it like no one else.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> you know what the difference is?
> 
> It is NEW.
> 
> ...


Yep. What I have a hard time justifying is the $1500.00 price tag on the Vantage Elite!  Yikes, it *BETTER* hold like a rock and literally shoot itself for that price. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> so you need 86's Rik needs 88's.
> I'll keep my eye out.
> There is a set of spirals in the classifieds:star:


Sweet...I have a set of C2s to hold me over. I would rather find the limbs first...since spirals are out again I will just buy a new set if need be


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Jay,

I had 2 Pro Elites and a Ultra Elite. I shot the PE's very well and I never thought a person could pry them away from me. Since shooting the Vantage Elite I have sold both Pro's and if it the VE shoots well for me outdoor with more poundage the UE will go too. I can't tell ya the sientific answer as to why it shoots better but for me, but it does. I think the spiral cams have taught me a lot and that's prolly some of it but the bow still shoots better. With your short draw I guess I would have the same concerns. Mine is 28.5 and I shot the Pro's and Ultra's with 3000's Desertrat on ALC shoots a VE at 27.5. Shoot him a PM and ask him what he thinks.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sweet...I have a set of C2s to hold me over. I would rather find the limbs first...since spirals are out again I will just buy a new set if need be


I'll keep an eye out I'm trying to find some for Rik as well.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*So many Opinions-All interesting*

I don't think you could make a serious mistake choosing between the VE and the Pro Elite. I was talking to George today and he definitely thinks the VE is the way to go. He said he liked the Pro Elite but it never grouped for him like his Ultra Tec and Ultra Elite. He said he was talking to Dave about this and Dave said that his Pro Elites held better than his Ultra Elites but did not group as well and that is why he stuck with his Ultra Elites so long until the Vantage Elite came out. I shared my thoughts about short draws and long axle to axle bows for field archery and he said that thinking came about back when you were talking about 44" bows vs 48" bows. He says that a 40.5" a to a is not really a "long" bow. I may order the VE if I can get my nickles together. One think is certain, it won't be hard to sell if it doesn't work out.
Jay


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have had a few Ultras over the years....and yes they pound. 

I may have shot groups that were a touch tighter with the Ultra then the Pros.....MAYBE. But that is on days that I was on fire....and when I say pounding I mean all touching at 80. Like the day I shot 21 straight Xs on the 80.  BUT...they would have still been there with the Pro. 

the reason I like the Pro better is because they feel better to me....and on the days when I am not on fire....which are far more then the days that I am :wink: I score better with the Pro. A 20 with 3 is better on the 65 then a 19 with 2 busted nocks every day of the week :wink:

No a 40-41" bow isn't long at all.....BUT like Dave told me a couple years ago. Under a 28" draw....a bow that long won't hurt you if the string angle fits you....but it won't really help you vs going with a 38" bow. :wink:

I love my PE with 3000s...but it's still not as comfy as a PE with 2000s...for me anyway.

If I had free money to order a bow tomorrow....I would be ordering a PE with 2Gs and spirals for field


----------

